# My 13-week cockapoo pup is scared of everything



## olivem (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi, everyone!

I am new to the forum and have some questions. I am curious as to whether anyone else has had similar experiences with their cockapoo, and whether anyone can offer any advice. My cockapoo Emerson is 13 weeks old. My husband and I brought him home at 8 weeks. Emerson's vet was VERY strict about not bringing him around other dogs (or areas where dogs frequent) until he has received all of his shots. We live in an apartment complex with a lot of dogs, so I was careful to keep safe until about two weeks ago when he received all of his shots. Until then, starting at about 8 weeks, we took him to stores with us (carrying him at that age), deli's when we needed to pick up food, I brought him to my in-laws' where he met their 4-year old Boxer (sniffed each other from the gate) and was social and playful with my in-laws. It went on this way until he was 11 weeks old. He received all of his shots and I started bringing him on walks. He is suddenly terrified of anything and everything. When we go for a walk and he sees someone, he completely freaks out and starts pulling the leash in the opposite direction. I took him to Petco for puppy play time, and he refused to play with the dogs. When a dog approached him, he would hide behind my legs and refused to play. I brought him inside the puppy play room, and we sat outside of the cage and watched the dogs (at least he got that close). I am trying to make progress with him. I bring him on walks and reward him for bravery when he is able to walk past a human without stopping and turning around, but I can tell that he is uneasy the entire time. I don't want him his fear to turn into aggression when he is an adult pup, so I am trying to correct this while he is young. But is it too late? I thought I was doing well with socializing, but have I failed as a pup mom? Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

First, don't freak out. I know it's difficult we all just want the best for our dogs but nothing is lost. It is not too late  also if you're nervous about him being scared when you walk by people or other things its completely possible that your pup is picking up on those feelings and amplifying them. Second, I would contact a good force-free trainer that can help you with the process. In the meantime, I would check out this website: http://careforreactivedogs.com it should help you with your counterconditioning protocol.


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

So Lucky was a reasonable confident pup in the sense that household noises like bin bags and other new strange things didn’t phase him. 

At 12 weeks, after his shots, he did a pee the first time we took him for a walk and he saw other people and dogs. 

We also took him to half a day doggie daycare, where they have a puppy section. The first time he was scared of even puppy chiauas (?). By the 3rd time it was his fav place and he’s now super confident with other dogs. A bit in at 5he deep end for him but he’s turned out v well. 

Not sure if this is applicable or helps.


----------

